# use for dead sycamore, pine, ash, bradford pear



## TXfarmergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

hurricane ike killed all of our trees. before they fall on their own, i want to cut them down and use them. one sycamore is really big--approx. 2' diameter, and 30-40' tall, with a crotch at about 6'. the other is about the same height, but straight, only about 1' diameter. the lollylob pine is about 20-25' tall, maybe 18" diameter. the ash is about 6' to the branch out and about 1.5' diameter. the bradford pears are about 6' before they branch out.

i want to make bowls, maybe some furniture, or use them for building a shed, but not sure if any of these woods will be good. the trees are dead, so i am not sure about the drying issue i have read about with sycamores. and i do not think there are any mills anywhere within hundreds of miles of me. any suggestions on ways to cut them and uses?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know about the pine but I've used sycamore for a bowl and bradford pear seems pretty similar to the cherry. Both are in my yard and I used the branches I picked up for pen blanks, couldn't tell which was which.
You will definitely have to pay attention to the drying and that will depend on what you intend to do with them. Making lumber entails slabbing and careful stacking and drying, read the forums here to find whats been written. Bowls and what ever may involve green (wet) wood turning so will require cutting blanks and sealing with wax or saran wrap. Pen blanks I prefer dry though they can start wet and be drired before turning. The one wet blank I tried split after the pen was done.
Maybe you can find someone with a portable mill who can slab the wood for you.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey farmgirl... I look at it this way: for $500 or so I can get alot of great lumber to make quite a few projects from. By the time you pay for someone to saw, mill, dry properly (even if you do it right your first time) and prepare it for use, you will have alot into it. If you can find a mill even a hundred miles away and convince them it's worth their time to come out, I find the best thing is to have them do the work for half the lumber, or whatever is equitable to you both. It's suprising what an ad in a newspaper will produce. A little local investigating will help you decide if you can make some chainsaw projects for the sentimental value of the trees, or go for something better even if you just buy some other lumber and have a big bon fire party. By the way, after splitting pieces fo firewood, I often turn carving mallets, stool legs, and other oddities that it's OK if they crack a little. It provides alot of satisfaction for little dollars. Have fun...you have a swell adventure in front of you!!


----------



## TXfarmergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

the trees are finally down and the uncut wood stacked. the sycamore was pretty dry, but the last bit of mositure has caused some cracking from the outside in. all other wood seems ok. once the wood is cracked like this, can i use it for anything? and any recommndations for tools to use making sm-med bowls.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Question?*

You say the "trees are down and the uncut wood stacked" Did you have the logs milled yet? Uncut throws me! Are you wanting to slab out the logs or save them in whole short lengths for bowls? If so, you will want to seal the ends of the logs with Anchor seal to prevent cracking from drying.
Texas Timbers may advise you about milling the logs. Send him a PM if he doesn't reply to your post. He's also in Texas, but Texas is a BIG place!
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess I missed this somehow when you first posted :huh: I would guess the sycamore has spalted by now, which is a good thing really. What Bill asked, so you have logs laying in a pile ?


----------



## TXfarmergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

yes, the uncut logs are in 3 piles on pallets, covered with plywood on top, open on the sides. i think i will use them in short lengths for bowls. 
i just ordered:
hirsch
straight gouge
#5 12mm
#9 20mm
#7 6mm
spoon gouge #7 12mm
a frostsknife 3 3/4 blade

i got them from lee valley b/c they have a great return policy. so any suggestions, comments on what i picked? 

i also got an old drawknife, 2 spoke shaves, ans some other misc stuff from a garage sale. pretty rusted, but i will try my best to restore them. i got 6 tools for $20, so if any one is restored, i think i got a good deal.


----------

